# 2001 Headlight Question



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

I replaced my 2001 headlights with amber corners with completeley new headlights with clear corners. This is how BMW sells the package.

This is a pretty expensive job and I was wondering whether you can take the headlights apart (remove the glass) and only replace the two amber indicator glasses with clear ones. Has anyone ever investigated this or done this before?

I am asking because I have a friend who wants to buy my old amber headlights because they have angel eyes and Xenon but he wants clear corners as well!

Flavio


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flavio said:


> *I replaced my 2001 headlights with amber corners with completeley new headlights with clear corners. This is how BMW sells the package.
> 
> This is a pretty expensive job and I was wondering whether you can take the headlights apart (remove the glass) and only replace the two amber indicator glasses with clear ones. Has anyone ever investigated this or done this before?
> 
> ...


Damn interesting question. If it was possible, I suppose that you could have also done this in the first place! I am not sure if I would want to take the headlight assemblies apart.

BTW, what year model is your D10? Any pictures? 

Patrick


----------



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

When I ordered the parts from the BMW dealer I thought they would only supply some new clear glasses or something because that's what the parts guy said it would be. Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and saw complete headlight units!

Pics of Alpina D10 are at www.imagestation.com. Look for member FlavioSupra. The car is from 2001.

Flavio


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Flavio said:


> *When I ordered the parts from the BMW dealer I thought they would only supply some new clear glasses or something because that's what the parts guy said it would be. Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and saw complete headlight units! *


I bet! My parts catalog says that for E39 after 9/2000, the ENTIRE clear signal package (fronts, sidemarkers and rears), "_contains the fully assembled headlight_ " :yikes: No wonder the list price is 1200 EUR!

However, at least you got the genuine article. Surprising that Alpina didn't include these in the first place!

I will now go and check out your diesel! 

Patrick


----------



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I bet! Surprising that Alpina didn't include these in the first place!
> 
> Patrick *


I bought the car 2nd hand so I had no choice!

Flavio


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Flavio said:


> *This is a pretty expensive job and I was wondering whether you can take the headlights apart (remove the glass) and only replace the two amber indicator glasses with clear ones. Has anyone ever investigated this or done this before?
> 
> I am asking because I have a friend who wants to buy my old amber headlights because they have angel eyes and Xenon but he wants clear corners as well!*


 Nope, it is an all in one unit if you want the 2001 update with the rings. They were clear lenses only that replaced the amber lenses only on pre-01 cars, but after that, it takes a whole new assembly. One of the reasons is that there is a light bulb for the rings that must be changed from the back side of the assembly. While there is a city lights bulb on Euro cars and the aftermarket option to add them on US cars, the same assbly is not there on pre 01's.


----------



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2001 Headlight Question*



PropellerHead said:


> *Nope, it is an all in one unit if you want the 2001 update with the rings. They were clear lenses only that replaced the amber lenses only on pre-01 cars, but after that, it takes a whole new assembly. One of the reasons is that there is a light bulb for the rings that must be changed from the back side of the assembly. While there is a city lights bulb on Euro cars and the aftermarket option to add them on US cars, the same assbly is not there on pre 01's. *


You misunderstood, I already have the 2001 headlights with Angel Eyes! I just want to know whether you can replace the amber indicators with clear ones without having to buy whole new headlight assemblies.

Flavio


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2001 Headlight Question*



Flavio said:


> *You misunderstood, I already have the 2001 headlights with Angel Eyes! I just want to know whether you can replace the amber indicators with clear ones without having to buy whole new headlight assemblies.Flavio *


 Woops. Sorry ab that.

My clear lights are a sealed unit (not clipped on like the pre 01's). I cant imagine a reason that the orange ones would be any different.


----------

